# Againg chinese food in question???????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

On my recent trips to the food market I notice plenty of Chinese fish; frozen and canned but after reading this articles I stay away from them, I continue to buy my Spanish canned products, more expensive but tastier and safer or buy fresh caught when I want to make a special meal .

http://news.yahoo.com/scientists-raise-alarm-chinas-fishy-aqua-farms-160231862.html

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cms_ia/importalert_33.html


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I stay away from commercial farmed raised fish! Bad news..

If you have an aquaponics tilapia raised fish, fed on duckweed, they are fine.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I avoid ALL food processed in China, remember the pet food and baby formula?
Rocket fuel isn't one of my dietary needs.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to mention the port problems that are holding up shipments coming in and out of the West coast ports.

Some of that stuff may already be many months old before it even gets unloaded...

Not taking any chances with anything made overseas. Not when there are responsibly sourced (if not more expensive) options available.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

We were at the checkout buying some frozen wild caught salmon and the clerk tells us that on a cruise trip to Alaska the salmon they were served was Atlantic farmed salmon :scratch
China is only beginning to roll, that many people can't help but have a worldwide impact on whatever they do or don't do (like quality control).


----------

